# Sanders beach???



## mjohns9054 (Aug 27, 2013)

has anyone ever fished there? i know when I was younger it used to be loaded with sharks somewhat? thinking about maybe going tonight my uncle catches mullet in the early mornings along the rocks and has told me some crazy stuff about whats been down there.


----------

